# Looking for General Info on living in Greece



## OSullivan (Jan 14, 2010)

We are an Irish Couple, considering moving to greece, were looking for information on Living near Cities, where we may be able to work. we are considering Crete but would consider anywhere in Greece. one of us is Psychotherapist & the other is Video animator "Media Advertising". Any information will be appreciated.


----------

